# honest opinions



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

This is Ruger - OFA hips, DNA DM N/N, CGC, RN. He is plush coated, but he does have a VERY full under coat. I'd like some honest opinions on him, if you would. And how much do you consider this coat to be a fault.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Quite honestly I would consider him a long coat. There are two types of long coats, with and without an undercoat.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

What a striking boy!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

It's a long coat. My girl looks like him coatwise.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I also would consider him a LH. He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Long Coat, the coat is too long to be what people call a plush coat that isn't really a coat type designation.

Without someone standing next to him, it is hard to get an idea on how tall his is or isn't.

How much of a fault is his coat, it is a conformation fault. I am not sure you can put a scale on how much. It is like saying someone is a little PG, they either are PG or not.

He looks like he has nice bone and good feet.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks. I was under the false impression that the plush coated dogs had a full under coat, and the long coated dogs had little to no under coat. That being said, how much would you consider it a fault for a working dog?


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Wisc.Tiger. He is 25 1/2 inches at the withers. Feet are actually a little too large, but well compact.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Actually his feet fit his body. He is a big bodied dog with a LOT of bone. My 1/2 German showline - 1/2 working (german lines) is built quite a bit like him. His front legs and my males remind me more of war clubs than legs.

Would I bred him, a few years ago I would have said yes. But my perspective has changed some. While I like the stockie look, for the most part they are no where near as agile as some lighter smaller bodied dogs. There body can some times be a hinderance when it comes to agility and longevity. Would I own another heavy type bodied dog, sure.

I see you have had his hips done, what did they rate them as. Also this type of dog has a tendency to be front end heavy so elbow are a big concern of mine.

OK back to the actual critique, nice eye color. The bottom lip could be tighter. Ears and ear set are good.

As far as his coat being a deterent for working it doesn't matter. It only is a problem for conformation showing right now (will change in 2010). 

Val


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

It's a conformation fault in the German Shepherd standard...and the standard is the same for any of the lines show or working. 

If you're just interested in working, the dog could have flop ears, cow hocks, and be part whippet and still be an outstanding working dog if he put up the scores! If you're interested in breeding, well for the German Shepherd it's still a fault. 

I do think he's handsome.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Your dog has a long stock coat. A true long coat lacks or has little undercoat. The type of coat your dog has is considered a fault, but was considered suitable for breeding until fairly recently (in the history of the breed). They, the SV, are going to allow them again starting in 2010, but they will be considered a separate variety that can not interbreed with the regular stock coated dogs (which makes absolutely no sense, but that's the SV for you....). The long coats that lack undercoat are not allowed to be bred (at least not by the SV).


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the information. I'm about to loose my old dog this Friday, and I had the oppurtunity to pick up a nice female. I would just need to get DM results on her. I wanted to get a little more heavily into the dogs, but I quess I'll just pass on her. It's a shame. He is really what I personally like to see. He is not really heavy in the body, it mostly all hair. He stay between 83-85 lbs. He is athletic with some great (sometimes too great) endurance. He has easily jumped up to a 7 foot height from a standstill. We'll do 5 miles on the bike a few times a week, and he's reaky to play when we get back. He is the straightest mover I've ever seen. He should have easily gotten his CD by now, but he has a slacker trainer that got too busy with the horses. So, I guess I'll just be a one dog household for a while, maybe we can get that CD soon.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

cindy_s, while I understand your wanting to reproduce what you have, it isn't that simple. If this is something you want to do down the line, then start your work now. Learn bloodlines. Look at pictures and Pedigree's and study them. Go to shows and working events, watch, learn and ask questions. 

Val


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Wanted to add, why pass on the female. If you want to be a multi-dog hosehold, just get her and have her spayed.


----------

